# How to put score in a flash shooting game?



## woltr234 (Jul 1, 2014)

okay so im making a as2 flash shooting game. 
i want to put a score bar so when i shoot the target it will add + 100 to the score.

what is the actionscript for it?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ahhhh:noidea:


----------



## Uber (May 18, 2014)

Have to find the flux capacitor first.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I knew I should have taken that left turn at Albuquerque....


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

ig.module( 
'score' 
) 
.requires( 
'impact.game', 
) 
.defines(function(){ 

Target = ig.Entity.extend({ 
Hit: 100 
}); 

});


Pretty simple actually.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Actually I don't have a clue as to what you are even asking about, I just thought I'd throw out a funny....HAHAHAAHA!


----------

